# pigeons



## Scottyhardison (Feb 19, 2014)

There was a guy on the swap & sale page that was saling them a while back. Anyone know his contact Info or anywhere else I may be able to get some from. Need 150 to 300.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 19, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 20, 2014)

I've gotta ask... Watcha need 150 to 300 pigeons for willis


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 20, 2014)

Boy I sure hope it's not for one of those remote trap pigeon shoots. And if it is I hope you guys eat or donate the dead birds to a local charity. A close game warden friend told me what a club up the road was doing with the dead birds and that ain't what hunting or shooting sports are about. Do the right thing man if you don't already do so.

DB


----------



## Rward3310 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pigeon is one of my favorite birds to eat. Can't imagine anyone wanting to waste it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 20, 2014)

They eat real good


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 20, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I've gotta ask... Watcha need 150 to 300 pigeons for willis



A training day fun shoot for the handlers and dogs in our little group. Not hunting by any means but fun, working the dogs & killing stuff.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 20, 2014)

Scottyhardison said:


> A training day fun shoot for the handlers and dogs in our little group. Not hunting by any means but fun, working the dogs & killing stuff.



Ah I figured.  I know ol red breasted robin eats fine never tried a pigeon.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 20, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Boy I sure hope it's not for one of those remote trap pigeos. And if it is I hope you guys eat or donate the de.  birds to a local charity. A close game warden friend told me what a club up the road was doing with the dead birds and that ain't what hunting or shooting sports are about. Do the right thing man if you don't already do so.
> 
> DB




First off let me say I'm not a "Public Relations Hunter". You will NEVER hear me utter the word "Harvested" when talking about hunting, you see I enjoy every aspect of a hunt to include the KILL & will not use poetic verbiage to justify it or to make it sound better for the liberal PETA crowd. Will I kill an animal I don't intend to eat? You bet & so will most of the folks on this forum although some choose to pretend otherwise so they can claim some sort of preconceived hunter superiority. Pigeons, like mice, rats, coyotes, opossums, & beavers are all on that wonderful list of nucence native animals we are free to kill without season, not because they are a game species but because they are just that a nucence. Heck crow have their own season and I'll kill them too with zero intention to make a crow pie. As far as donating feral pigeon meat to a shelter..... I laugh...... good luck finding any private or state ran facilities that'll take the flying rats. Now before anyone gets in a hissy about the spectacular table fare of the Georgia pigeon, I have and will eat the "cheep beef cut" tasting birds but I've also use them as coyote bait..... in order to kill something else I don't intend to eat.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 20, 2014)

Simmer down Scotty. Don't make me call the ....... Pigeon Police


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 20, 2014)

Scottyhardison said:


> First off let me say I'm not a "Public Relations Hunter". You will NEVER hear me utter the word "Harvested" when talking about hunting, you see I enjoy every aspect of a hunt to include the KILL & will not use poetic verbiage to justify it or to make it sound better for the liberal PETA crowd. Will I kill an animal I don't intend to eat? You bet & so will most of the folks on this forum although some choose to pretend otherwise so they can claim some sort of preconceived hunter superiority. Pigeons, like mice, rats, coyotes, opossums, & beavers are all on that wonderful list of nucence native animals we are free to kill without season, not because they are a game species but because they are just that a nucence. Heck crow have their own season and I'll kill them too with zero intention to make a crow pie. As far as donating feral pigeon meat to a shelter..... I laugh...... good luck finding any private or state ran facilities that'll take the flying rats. Now before anyone gets in a hissy about the spectacular table fare of the Georgia pigeon, I have and will eat the "cheep beef cut" tasting birds but I've also use them as coyote bait..... in order to kill something else I don't intend to eat.



I cant say I agree with everything in your statement you should eat what you kill the nuisance animal list is for yotes, hogs, etc to control wild feral populations.  To buy pen raised birds to slaughter for fun is a waist and I'm the farthest thing from liberal or what you would call animal lover.  Do I find shooting them wrong no, but to buy 150 pen raised birds to slaughter and not put to use besides target practice is just a waist and not right.  Granted we are all raised with different views on things and the law allows it ( not saying its ok to kill animals and waste em outside of true wild/feral animals).  I hate seeing an animal go to waste.   Example the law allows you to keep big breeding female bass should you probably not because it hurts spawning numbers.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 20, 2014)

Good lord. The pendulum starts it's swing back on the duck forum. The man just want's a few pigeons for crying out loud. If he want's to shoot some unprotected, non-indigenous, disease carrying sky rats. Let him do it. 

Scotty does not need anyone to speak up for him but saying  "Granted we are all raised with different views on things" is insulting to anyone.  Why is it that liberals always want to take something away from others? Why is it that the most liberal of liberals never know that they are just that?

Sorry for this outburst. I had just hoped it would stay sane over here.


----------



## kernel (Feb 20, 2014)

lol


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 20, 2014)

Far from liberal folks. Do what makes you happy. I just don't agree with it. I kill things I don't intend to eat but I have someone that I know will eat it. Otherwise I don't waste animals lives for fun alone. Again, I'm not a liberal, a tree hugger, an animal lover or a member of PETA. But this kind of stuff does nothing but hurt all hunters argument against them. Just cause you can doesn't mean you should. Enjoy your slaughter brother.

DB


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry I took the bait guys. Don't normally do that. Just gonna listen to some music. Enjoy.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 20, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I cant say I agree with everything in your statement you should eat what you kill the nuisance animal list is for yotes, hogs, etc to control wild feral populations.  To buy pen raised birds to slaughter for fun is a waist and I'm the farthest thing from liberal or what you would call animal lover.  Do I find shooting them wrong no, but to buy 150 pen raised birds to slaughter and not put to use besides target practice is just a waist and not right.  Granted we are all raised with different views on things and the law allows it ( not saying its ok to kill animals and waste em outside of true wild/feral animals).  I hate seeing an animal go to waste.   Example the law allows you to keep big breeding female bass should you probably not because it hurts spawning numbers.




Just so you know..... most pigeons bought in bulk #'s are trapped feral pigeons not pen raised homers. Homing pigeons that are pen raised and sold are usually more costly than that of pen raised game birds so it's doubtful anyone would buy those for a shoot, training or otherwise. I'm not at all sure what shooting feral pigeons no matter the numbers or purpose relates to bass spawning numbers but if you do, GREAT, & please no need to explain. Next time you find yourself in need of a mouse trap make sure to get the environmentally safe Live catch & release kind or a good mice dumplings recipe whichever you choose.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 20, 2014)

Hahahahahaha. Gotta give it to old Scotty, he sure is a funny son of a gun.

DB


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang it Scotty, My Hank song was going to be the  Coup de grâce on this splendid topic. Here you come up with the mouse dumpling line.....

I am getting hungry.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 20, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Far from liberal folks. Do what makes you happy. I just don't agree with it. I kill things I don't intend to eat but I have someone that I know will eat it. Otherwise I don't waste animals lives for fun alone. Again, I'm not a liberal, a tree hugger, an animal lover or a member of PETA. But this kind of stuff does nothing but hurt all hunters argument against them. Just cause you can doesn't mean you should. Enjoy your slaughter brother.
> 
> DB



Sure thing... thanks...
"Oh preconceived Hunter God"
Just to be clear. If you don't have info on where I can get some sky rats to kill, then you have no buisness leaving an opinionated comment. What has and will continue to hurt hunters is spineless, back bending speaking or feeling the need to justify what we do as hunters and conservationist "THE MANY" to the tree hugging, PETA loving, few. I refuse to bend I Kill not to feed my family I have a job that does that. I kill for fun, for sport, for leasure. Nothing I do inside hunting needs to be justified to anyone inside or out of the sport.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 20, 2014)

whooa! He put the kids to bed with that 1. Where's this pigeon shoot?


_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang Scotty you know I am a full fledge member of PETA. 
PEOPLE EATTING TASTY ANIMAILS..... LOL 
Just messing with you.  Well said..
Good Luck 
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 20, 2014)

All right. This is not going well. Everybody take a chill pill.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 20, 2014)

Killers right. Probably should've minded my business Scotty. I was just hoping to encourage you to do something good with the birds man.


----------



## kernel (Feb 20, 2014)

I've often wondered how pigeons managed to survive before there were fast food parking lots and city parks. They seem to be the laziest birds on the planet. Welfare types.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 20, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Killers right. Probably should've minded my business Scotty. I was just hoping to encourage you to do something good with the birds man.



You do realize that they are not just shooting these birds for fun don't you? They're using them for dog training. When I use them for training purposes, the ones that aren't in too rough shape at the end of the day, usually go to the freezer to be used again at a later date. I'm sure that the guys that he's training with will want some to train with later as well. As far as I'm concerned Scotty will be getting a lot of good out of these birds.


----------



## killerv (Feb 21, 2014)

I think a few may have gotten Scotty's intentions  possibly confused with a paid pigeon shoot at first glance for whatever reason. I don't know, the initial post didn't mention anything except wanting to obtain a few pigeons. Now that can be a blood sport to some degree and very lucrative for people involved. Those aren't his intentions.

I'd shoot pigeons with ya anyday Scotty.


----------



## Scott R (Feb 21, 2014)

killer elite said:


> All right. This is not going well. Everybody take a chill pill.



At least the mods on the duck section try to moderate...

Keep up the good work Killa'.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 21, 2014)

Scottyhardison said:


> Sure thing... thanks...
> "Oh preconceived Hunter God"
> Just to be clear. If you don't have info on where I can get some sky rats to kill, then you have no buisness leaving an opinionated comment. What has and will continue to hurt hunters is spineless, back bending speaking or feeling the need to justify what we do as hunters and conservationist "THE MANY" to the tree hugging, PETA loving, few. I refuse to bend I Kill not to feed my family I have a job that does that. *I kill for fun, for sport, for leasure. Nothing I do inside hunting needs to be justified to anyone inside or out of the sport*.





Its that kind of mindset that is the problem.  Like I said in my first post I don't have a problem with you killing some pigeons  I was just curious as to what you were doing with em, if that is what you want to do that's your prerogative doesn't mean I have to agree with your right to kill 150 to 300 birds for fun  I see it as a waste.  No need in getting hostile because someone has a different opinion on your viewpoints and calling them a tree hugging liberal.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 21, 2014)

OK folks,  that's enough foolishness any that want to take it further can do so via PM.

If someone knows where the man can find pigeons, speak up.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 21, 2014)

I trap pigeons and sell them and I don't care what the person buying the birds is doing with them because they are basically an uncontrolled nuisance animal that needs to have the population reduced yearly. I would hope everyone on this forum would be intelligent enough to understand this. There are countless examples of out of control animal populations around the world and its never good for humans or the animals. If you're ever in down town Atlanta near Grady Hospital take a moment to check out the pigeons in that area. They are the easiest to trap pigeons I've ever found and I won't trap them because they’re not healthy due to the over population in that area. I wouldn’t want my dog to put one of those exceedingly nasty birds in her mouth and I wouldn’t think of selling them to someone else for their dog either.

I’m a firm believer in eating what you kill except when it comes to pigeons. I would not recomend eating feral pigeons. If you wereto see what I see due to my being around them while trapping it wouldnt even be a consideration. I've had people ask me to sell them a few to eat that saw me trapping them and I wouldnt do it.

I'm not sure what all Georgia cities this happened in but in December there was a crew trapping pigeons here in north Atlanta. These guys were serious business their traps were big enough to walk into. The one trap I saw that had birds in it I would guess had 200 birds in it. They had at least 20 of these traps when I passed them under spaghetti junction the first time I noticed them.

Do you think they went to the trouble to trap that many birds to just let them go someplace else?  If you do then you had better think again.


----------



## across the river (Feb 21, 2014)

kernel said:


> I've often wondered how pigeons managed to survive before there were fast food parking lots and city parks. They seem to be the laziest birds on the planet. Welfare types.



They came from Europe, that's why they are like that.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 21, 2014)

This thread can go away at anytime. Be nice and it will stay. Be bad and it will go. Enough said


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 21, 2014)

Gee, I hate getting to the party late.  Looks like a good time ws had.  From time to time there are people in the market bulletin with pigeons for sale, you might check there.

It you PM me, I will give you a couple of names to contact.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2014)

If roswell and Newnan aren't too far there's a guy on RTF (retriever training forum) that sells them.  Yeah retriever trainers....it's what we do with pigeons


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 21, 2014)

lol. That was fun to read. Lot of "holier than thou" coming out of folks. Scotty if you find someone pm me contact info if you don't mind. I'll need some in a few months for training purposes. 
And no, I will not be eating them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?104348-Pigeons-For-Sale

Like an all you can eat buffet


----------



## kernel (Feb 21, 2014)

across the river said:


> They came from Europe, that's why they are like that.



lol nice.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 21, 2014)

I shoot pigeons at a farm that's barns are slam full talk about a mess. They need thinning!


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 22, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I shoot pigeons at a farm that's barns are slam full talk about a mess. They need thinning!



Trap them and make you a few dollars


----------



## MaccRigdon (Feb 23, 2014)

kernel said:


> I've often wondered how pigeons managed to survive before there were fast food parking lots and city parks. They seem to be the laziest birds on the planet. Welfare types.



such a random side note but extremely insightful lol


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

Pigeons have been used for training by retreiver trainers and bird dog trainers for a 100 years. Georgia law  states that pigeons are a pest just as yotes and dillas. What is the result of training with pigeons. Dogs are better trained and know what a bird is. Hunting with a retreiver saves game. That is why you use pigeons.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 24, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Pigeons have been used for training by retreiver trainers and bird dog trainers for a 100 years. Georgia law  states that pigeons are a pest just as yotes and dillas. What is the result of training with pigeons. Dogs are better trained and know what a bird is. Hunting with a retreiver saves game. That is why you use pigeons.



We have a WINNER!!! love a nice shackled pigeon nothing better to get a puppy and even the old dog amped and loving birds.


----------



## warmouth (Feb 25, 2014)

Ill take the dead ones as long as they are fresh. Better than a dove in my book. Just PM me and I will take them. That way, you aren't just killing to kill, but to feed me and my family. Justice is served, lol.


----------

